# FR: parler à/avec qqn - préposition



## Christina24

What exactly is the difference between "parler à" and "parler avec," if there is one?  My dictionary translates "parler à" as "to speak with" and "parler avec" as "to talk with."  Is the difference purely in their formality?  Thank you!

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one. Regarding the English usage, see EN: speak/talk to/with someone - preposition.


----------



## XPditif

Hi!
It's rather subtle all that.
"Parler à" means more or less addressing, while the "parler avec" implies you are really interacting with the other speaker, since there is something you need to sort out; the involvment is more important in the case of "avec" if you like.


----------



## user..name

Hi everyone,

 Maybe it's a very simple question but I still confuse à and avec with the verb parler. I can't décide which one to use. 

For example: Quand il parle avec une fille, il rougit jusqu'aux oreilles. 

 In this sentence I prefer avec but I'm not sure if it's correct or not. 

 Thank you


----------



## Razorlight

Here both are correct. 

"Quand il parle avec une fille" 
"Quand il parle à une fille"


----------



## OLN

- parler *à* quelqu'un = s'adresser à qqn 
Ça convient à ton contexte.
parler *à* qqn de qch signifie aussi mentionner qch à qqn

- on parle *avec* les mains, avec franchise, avec désinvolture. 

 "parler de qch *avec* qqn" est informel (certains diront incorrect) et veut plutôt dire discuter de qch avec la personne, échanger des paroles avec qqn. 
Préférer _discuter avec qqn._


----------



## OLN

On n'est apparemment pas d'accord. 

user..name, la question a été posée dans ce fil (forum "français seulement"): parler à/avec qqn - préposition


----------



## rtarin

How does one say, "I don't have anyone to talk to/speak with"?

I would make the effort to say. Je n'ai personne avec qui je peux parler.

Please advise. Thanks so much!


----------



## janpol

Je n'ai personne avec qui je peux parler. > Oui
ou
Je n'ai personne à qui parler.


----------



## Guill

Je n'ai personne à qui parler.
Il n'y a personne avec qui je peux parler.

The first one is much more natural.


----------



## fmavre

is it voluntary whether we place the pronoun in front of the verb or after? 
eg - je voudrais vous parlez 
je voudrais parlez avec vous 

thanking you in advance! fiona


----------



## Aoyama

je voudrais vous parle*r* 
je voudrais parle*r* avec vous 
both are equally correct.
"Parler avec vous" may have a nuance of a "longer talk", but probably subjective.


----------



## Momerath

This may be off topic, but I wonder whether "je voudrais vous parler" and  "je voudrais parler avec vous" mean the same thing.

[…]


----------



## Maître Capello

Without any context, the former suggests that _you_ have a reason to talk to that person, while the latter may hint that you just want to chat. I guess the difference is pretty much the same as the difference in English between _speak to_ and _speak with_…


----------



## GinaL

Bonjour tous,
J'étais confondu avec une phrase dans Le Petit Prince.
Je ne peux pas distinguer la différence entre les deux phrases suivant :
1.Sans personne avec qui parler 
2.sans personne avec qui à parler

In english I think this sentence is supposed to be " no one with whom (I could)/(to) talk to "isn't the second phrase more correct ? (sans personne avec qui à parler?) 
 Si vous pouvez m'aider...... 
Merci à l'avance !


----------



## archijacq

GinaL said:


> 1.Sans personne avec qui parler
> 2.sans personne avec qui à parler



Il existe deux possibilités :
parler avec quelqu'un (donc : sans personne avec qui parler)
parler à quelqu'un (donc : sans personne à qui parler)

Ces deux possibilités ne peuvent pas se combiner dans une même phrase.
En anglais aussi, vous ne diriez pas : having no one to talk to with


----------



## Şafak

Hello.

My French is extremely limited but from time to time I try to learn it.

I'm doing a translation exercise and I need to translate "_Marcel talks to his wife_" into French. The problem is "avec" hasn't been introduced in the book just yet. The only preposition that has been covered is "a".  Hence my question. 
Is it possible to say the following sentence using "a" instead of "avec" (which seems the most obvious answer to me).

Marcel parle *a* sa femme.  
Marcel parle *avec *sa femme. 

Merci d'avance.

Cordialement,
JW


----------



## mlotpot

Yes, à=to, avec=with, same difference as in English.


----------



## Şafak

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Al'x

Jennifer Weiss said:


> The only préposition that has been covered is "*à*".


Il *a* parlé *à* sa femme


----------

